# Spesh's GTX 600 series BIOS modding/flashing guide



## Spesh

I finally got round to flashing the BIOS on my 680's in the week, which has enabled me to push the voltage higher and squeeze a few more FPS out of these cards. Anyway, I'm not sure if other people have done this or if there is a guide on the forum, so I thought I would make one.

This guide will work for all 600 series GPU's...


*600 series firmware modifier* - http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/

This is pretty straight forward to do. If your cards voltage is limited to 1.15v (or whatever the figure is), then this will let you increase it up to 1.213v. That may well free up some more overclocking potential. There are also other features in that piece of software.

You will need a copy of your original bios file which you can grab through GPU-Z. Make sure it is saved as a .rom file.


Alternatively.....


*Kepler Golden Bios (KGB) editing tool* - https://www.dropbox.com/s/fsxyvofr1idazhm/kgb_0.6.2.zip

This is a console application run via command prompt. To unlock your bios you will need to enter the following:


kgb.exe your_bios_name.rom unlock **(be sure to have a copy of your original bios file).
*

It will unlock the card to 150% Power, Voltage 1.1875v (1.2125v boost), and fan range 30% - 100% (You can now define these values in the kgb.cfg file).


*The flashing process*

- Download and extract NVflash into a folder from this link - http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...r_Windows.html

- Make sure that you place your modded bios file into the same folder as NVflash.

- Now shift+ right click in the folder and click "open command window here" then type the following commands, with appropriate spacing:


Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 modded_bios_name.rom **(note that you will need to put whatever you named your modded bios file)
*

For multi gpu setups, NVflash will automatically detect additional cards and ask you if you would like to flash these as well.

Once that's all done you should be able to reboot with your new bios on the card/s.


Oh and please remember that you mod your bios at your own risk. That said, if there is a problem during the flashing process and you lose functionality of your GPU/s, it is not the end of the world. Provided you have an alternative means of video output, you can flash the card/s back to the original bios using NVflash.

Please also remember the implications that this process may have on your manufacturers warranty.

Hope this helps.


----------



## turbobooster

thanks for this, but i wont be trying that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

turbobooster said:


> thanks for this, but i wont be trying that.



Nobody said you had to.


----------



## lemon07r

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nobody said you had to.



Lol jerk. Anyhow sweet guide. Will try this once i buy a new video card. Most likely i will be getting a gtx 650 ti boost (comes out late april) or gtx 660 non ti depending how well the 650 ti boost does. It looks much faster then the regular 650ti and new 7790.


----------



## Okedokey

Agreed lemon

NICE guide Spesh.

Are we allowed to talk about the  *GTX680 / GTX690 *(resistor / bios) hack to turn it into a *Dual Quadro K5000 SLI*???

I think you should do it Spesh! 

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/projects/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/


----------



## lemon07r

I heard about that, but never really figured out what was so special aboutthe quadro (cept that you save a ton of bucks). Any performance gains?


----------



## wolfeking

You get some performance gains if you are using a program that supports the professional features, like autoCAD. Otherwise, you will end up with the same performance in most things.


----------



## swchoi89

wolfeking said:


> You get some performance gains if you are using a program that supports the professional features, like autoCAD. Otherwise, you will end up with the same performance in most things.



So... if I were to follow his guide on my EVGA GTX 670 FTW version, I won't notice any difference in gaming performance?


----------



## claptonman

swchoi89 said:


> So... if I were to follow his guide on my EVGA GTX 670 FTW version, I won't notice any difference in gaming performance?



If you follow Spesh's guide, as in the original post, you will.

Okedokey's guide he linked is for making a consumer gaming card into a professional 3D modeling card.


----------



## swchoi89

claptonman said:


> If you follow Spesh's guide, as in the original post, you will.
> 
> Okedokey's guide he linked is for making a consumer gaming card into a professional 3D modeling card.



Ok, thanks for the clarification! I'll try it at home, and see how well it performs.


----------

